# Simple Bench?



## sukkaFOO (Sep 6, 2007)

I've decided to make a simple (I hope) bench. Excuse my poor MS Paint illustration 










It's roughly 23"h x 36"w x 18"d. There are two doors on the front, an open shelf above that and a cushion on top.

I have a detailed schematic I made with dimensions and wood types, but from my rough illustration will this be a difficult project for a novice like my self?


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think so actually it looks like fun


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It would be very difficult if you had no tools whatsoever. If you have tools, it is a perfect project to try out some woodworking like reading plans, making a cutlist, cutting the parts, figuring out the joinery, doing the joinery and fabricating, assembly,sanding, staining, and finishing. Don't forget to take pictures along the way.


----------



## sukkaFOO (Sep 6, 2007)

I do have basic tools: table saw, router, sander, etc. I meant is the joinery or fabrication of a project like this difficult. To date, I've only made boxes and frames and a couple arcade control panels.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's not that difficult. Don't get intimidated by what you think is too complex. It's one step at a time, and learn the procedures from the start. Anything you want to know is available for free. How 'bout that!.


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*simple bench*

you can do it! simple case construction, good practice for mortice & tendons. draw out each peice to scale and cut out and finish, take your time . double check before before you cut. have fun!!!


----------



## Allen Hill (Oct 1, 2007)

*Bench.*



sukkaFOO said:


> I've decided to make a simple (I hope) bench. Excuse my poor MS Paint illustration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it looks fairly simple,


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

For a first time, I would use pocket holes.
johnep


----------

